# Opinions on "hybrids" and "mixes."



## OxfordTweed (Sep 24, 2009)

x-posted from my journal

This one is about weird cross-species mixes for characters. I'm not talking like lion/tiger or something, but when a character is meant to be something like a wolf/cougar or something. Two species that could not possibly manage to reproduce with one another.

Personally, things like this hurt my brain if I think about them too much, because I cannot find a way to justify it. Anywhere.

What are your thoughts? If you have an impossible character, how do you justify it, if even at all?

ETA: I'm not talking about a fursona standpoint. Just in general. I know people like the traits, but that doesn't really answer the question.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 24, 2009)

Jestre Hyvanine is just a culmination of my favorite animals/species groups, a crazy personality and a design I wished to have be original that I liked. He just is how he is. He's a fun character. :>

HYVANINE:
-HYena
-Vulpine
-jAckal
-caNINE


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 24, 2009)

I tend to think of impossible fursonas as a persons imperfect way of honing their souls essence into a perfectly understandable viewpoint.

Then again, do people really need to understand you?

I am a kitsune, that is straightforward enough to those who learn about them.  I am perfectly happy as one, and would have no other species as my representitive species.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 24, 2009)

I feel like making an ocelot/shark now.


----------



## Nevarous (Sep 24, 2009)

To answer that you would first have to tackle how animals gain human-ish traits.

Simple answer is that it's fun and just plain strange to throw some things into a blender to seewhat you get.

Strange answer is DNA splicing.


----------



## OxfordTweed (Sep 24, 2009)

What about a world in which the species evolved naturally? I dislike gene splicing, because it introduces a level of science-fiction that I don't really want in my storyline.


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 24, 2009)

I personally am a bled between a "drunken writer" and a "starving poet" with a bit of "general asshole"


----------



## Shadow (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeddish said:


> What about a world in which the species evolved naturally? I dislike gene splicing, because it introduces a level of science-fiction that I don't really want in my storyline.



Oh, this is for a story of yours? Not a general question? I there would be more.


----------



## Nevarous (Sep 24, 2009)

Okay, you want something that would be similar to what you see in nature?

Well, all anthros share some human-ish traits in common which would lead one to believe they all have a common ancestor thousands of years ago.

Now, the tie is still strong which lets some random genes passed between parents and children, in cross species this can be slight to the point you can't tell or so in your face you stare in shock.

After a few generations a few traits are kept and others thrown out, it isn't all that hard to guess where this road ends...in something with eight arms no doubt!


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeddish said:


> What about a world in which the species evolved naturally? I dislike gene splicing, because it introduces a level of science-fiction that I don't really want in my storyline.



I don't think anyone would really think it's strange if the animal hybrids evolved naturally. You could just make up a completely different name and explain that it "looks like a cross between an x and a y" but not explicitly state it's a hybrid. 

Or something like that.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't think there's anything to justify. If you've already gotten past human/fox hybrids how is a human/fox/platypus hybrid a problem for you? Your over thinking it in all the wrong places.

Also if you're going to deal with anthros you're pretty much stuck with science fiction if you want to explain them, if that's a problem for you just don't bother :V .


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 24, 2009)

This is so much better than that other hybrid thread from last week


----------



## Attaman (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm not even much a fan of stuff like Half-Elves because of how I doubt their (Elves) reproductive capability with humans.  I can take improbable hybrids... just so long as they're parodies, or for shits n' giggles.


----------



## Reiko (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't mind hybrids so much. Yeah, they can get to the point where they're laughable, but that's what's fun about 'em.

Like, I made a skunk/deer hybrid for shits and giggles and because I thought a skunk with antlers and hooves would be totally badass looking. 

But it's not like I made a koala bear/monkey/large mouth bass/tucan/dragon/wolf/feline/mermaid/tootsiepop/grizzly bear/orangutan/soul reaper/ninja/pirate/Chuck Norris herm with macro organs and the sharingan, as well as having them be a vizard and eaten the devil fruit. :3


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't mind hybrids, but then again, I don't mind hybrids that can properly breed together like a wolf and a coyote. It become ridiculous if someone tries to mix prey and predator, such as a Deer/Wolf or a Bear/Salmon.


----------



## NomeKo (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeke has a good point, but... does all hybirds are naturally creates? i mean, by both animal on their wild life go with each other and get those hybirds, or they're created by some kind of inlaid semen or something


----------



## Zhael (Sep 24, 2009)

Well, personally, my other fursona, Salflop is a mouse/rabbit hybrid.
Not even close to possible, but as long as there's a genuine reason, it's alright, I think.


----------



## Doubler (Sep 24, 2009)

People can imagine whatever they wish. I don't see why people would be bothered by them, or why such hybrids should be justified.


----------



## Bankai (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I don't mind hybrids, but then again, I don't mind hybrids that can properly breed together like a wolf and a coyote. It become ridiculous if someone tries to mix prey and predator, such as a Deer/Wolf or a Bear/Salmon.



A bear salmon...where is your god now?


----------



## chipuplover (Sep 24, 2009)

People have been creating hybrids for thousands of years.  Pegasis is a horse and a bird.  The gryphon is lion crossed with an eagle.  The hippogriff is a gryphon crossed with a horse.  The cockatrice is half dragon and half bird.  The enfield has the head of a fox, the chest of a greyhound, the body of a lion, the hindquarters and tail of a wolf, and forelegs like an eagle's talons.  The manticore and sphynx have the body of a lion with the head of a man.  There are also centaurs, mermaids and fauns, all animals mixed with humans.  there is the jackalope, the minotaur and the harpy to think of as well.  So many hybrids are found all over the world

It doesn't seem unusual to me at all that modern people would create their own hybrids, since it seems to be in our nature to do so.


----------



## Mojotaian (Sep 24, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I personally am a bled between a "drunken writer" and a "starving poet" with a bit of "general asshole"


 
there's a word for that

idiot


----------



## Mojotaian (Sep 24, 2009)

Bankai said:


> A bear salmon...where is your god now?


 
Still has his head in the clouds, apparantly...


----------



## onewingedweasel (Sep 24, 2009)

I dont see a need to justify them. i love hybrids for the aesthetics. Its creative its fun to mix stuff around. 

however if i have more serious characters, like for a story with  real development then i like to be able to justify what goes on in that, but just art or stand alone wise i find no need to rationalize it.


----------



## Elessara (Sep 24, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I feel like making an ocelot/shark now.


 
No.

I am the only ocelot.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 24, 2009)

I had a hyena-tiger crossbreed once. I didn't feel the need to justify it since it's all in fantasy. And you can do whatever you want then 

I do have a PsychoRaptor character now, which is sort of a crossbreed between a raptor and something fuzzy. It makes no sense, but it's fun. :3


----------



## Hir (Sep 24, 2009)

Well, my fursona is a wolf/skunk, so... Yeah I'm all for it, why not?


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 24, 2009)

Rawr Im a dire tiger or a saber tooth wolf! hehe


Hybrids are cool.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 24, 2009)

It only bothers me when a person tries to present it as being, for example, half deer half wolf.

You can create a hybrid but it makes more sense to treat it as a new species.

Technically as an example. the Eastern Dragon, or the specific one that is my species as a fursona, called the Lung, is a hybrid creature. It is a combination of different animals, but a specific combination. You don't look at it though as the combination, you see it as one creature.

When I made the Ottox, it does combine the traits of otters and foxes, but it is meant to be seen a one whole species, a made up species, and not as half otter half fox. If you are going to hybridize creatures, to me that is the way to go.


----------



## twelvestring (Sep 24, 2009)

We are talking about hybrid human/other animal anyways. Why not mix them up more?
I'd like to agree with ya op, but some people might think me hypocritical if I were a blues playing wolfman saying hybrids aren't realistic enough.


----------



## TDK (Sep 24, 2009)

They are interesting, I just want to see more "out there" hybrids like maybe crossing a goldfish with a lemur or somethin'. Besides, who the hell justifies imagination anyway?


----------



## Hir (Sep 24, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> goldfish with a lemur


That. Is. Pure. Genius.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeddish said:


> x-posted from my journal
> 
> This one is about weird cross-species mixes for characters. I'm not talking like lion/tiger or something, but when a character is meant to be something like a wolf/cougar or something. Two species that could not possibly manage to reproduce with one another.
> 
> ...



Why do so many people want to justify fictional characters? IT's fucking fiction, it does not need to be justified!


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't feel the need to justify any "hybrid" by saying they are a combination of X and Y.  Hell furries are a combination of human and animal but not many feel the need to justify that with having a human and animal parent for said character.   If I want to make something that does not exist in nature I'll do it without drawing out a complex family tree.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 24, 2009)

Half-breeds are better then hybrids in my opinion.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 24, 2009)

If your going to make a hybrid or a mix, at least make it make sense.

Or look good.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 24, 2009)

Totally going to make a dragonfly snake gorilla someday.


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 24, 2009)

like some one  esle put forth... the  human traits  thing...

 people make odd characters  for originality    i mean they do it because that was fun for them... after all  unicorns   and dragon dont  even exist and there are alot of them in the fandom


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Totally going to make a dragonfly snake gorilla someday.



Of course a hybrid or mix should make some sense.  But I don't see why all hybrids/mixes need to be justified, so long as it seems relatively possible, does it matter? After all, furries are mixes....or hybrids...whichever, furries are also fictional. I mean, look at the weird aliens and things in star trek, star wars and Dr who, do they make sense?....not all of them no.

What about the things we get in cartoons, such as talking animals, talking animals don't really make sense as it is impossible irl.....wait....thats right...cartoons and TV shows are fictional. 

So why is it, furries seem to be the ones not allowed to create strange hybrids/mixes/creations but cartoons, TV programs etc are? or has everyone forgot about movies, cartoons and TV shows?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 24, 2009)

TamaraRose said:


> like some one  esle put forth... the  human traits  thing...
> 
> people make odd characters  for originality    i mean they do it because that was fun for them... after all  unicorns   and dragon dont  even exist and there are alot of them in the fandom



Whoa.....You ahve the same name as a special friend of mine, also called Tamar.....who is also a feline, a tigress.....sorry for going off topic but that is kinda spooky o.o


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

What about a rainbow fox/dragon/wolf/eagle/tiger/lion/bear/wolf/deer/cheetah/hyena/Sparkleunicorndog Hermaphrodite with over 9000 penises and 9000 vaginas and shitting dick nipples?

Composite creatures does not necessarily equal to bloodline hybrids. :V

Dragons and unicorns are ccompsite creatures due to the fact that the best of each species makes up a  completely different entity with new traits to make it a new creature.

A hybrid with genetic traits of a bear/salmon or a Wolf/deer are just genetics, it does not make it a new species just classified as both.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Totally going to make a dragonfly snake gorilla someday.


I actually seen that in a game once.

You had to kill it with the sword of doom.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What about a rainbow fox/dragon/wolf/eagle/tiger/lion/bear/wolf/deer/cheetah/hyena/Sparkleunicorndog Hermaphrodite with over 9000 penises and 9000 vaginas and shitting dick nipples?
> 
> Composite creatures does not necessarily eual to bloodline hybrids. :V



If i laughed any harder i would of fallen off of my chair!

Obviously a hybrid/mix needs to make some sort of sense, perhaps two species of a similar size (in a furry world) coming together, such as.....firs example that springs to mind is Eric Schwartz's Amy squirrel and her BF Thomas wolfe who have a child together making Timmy a squirrel/wolf mix. But in a furry world Amy and Thomas are roughly the same size (think Thomas is taller) Which to me is an OK mix. (And yes I follow sabrina online >.>)


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 24, 2009)

actully a house cat had this fursona for 12 years now


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If i laughed any harder i would of fallen off of my chair!
> 
> Obviously a hybrid/mix needs to make some sort of sense, perhaps two species of a similar size (in a furry world) coming together, such as.....firs example that springs to mind is Eric Schwartz's Amy squirrel and her BF Thomas wolfe who have a child together making Timmy a squirrel/wolf mix. But in a furry world Amy and Thomas are roughly the same size (think Thomas is taller) Which to me is an OK mix. (And yes I follow sabrina online >.>)



I used to but stopped.
But with Hybrids, if you mixed a Maned wolf and a Coyote, it does necessarily create a new creature, it would be like interracial breeding with a Portugese-Hispanic person with a Caucasian male. Tommy has the "racial" traits of both his parents, which is a squirrel and a wolf. In the furry world, the different animals are more or less just races..with fur...and razor sharp canines....and stuff.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 24, 2009)

TamaraRose said:


> actully a house cat had this fursona for 12 years now



I meant the Tamara I know is a tigress, cute avatar btw.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I used to but stopped.
> But with Hybrids, if you mixed a Maned wolf and a Coyote, it does necessarily create a new creature, it would be like interracial breeding with a Hispanic person and a Caucasian male. Tommy has the "racial" traits of both his parents, which is a squirrel and a wolf. In the furry world, the different animals are more or less just races..with fur...and razor sharp canines....and stuff.



Aye, I think most of us would agree, so long as a mix/hybrid has some sense behind it, it is fine. I used to have my fursona as a squirrel/skunk when I first created him, but that soon changed to just squirrel.

When I used to play furcadia so many people mistook me for a skunk, despite i dID NOT have any white on my character at all >>


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What about a rainbow fox/dragon/wolf/eagle/tiger/lion/bear/wolf/deer/cheetah/hyena/Sparkleunicorndog Hermaphrodite with over 9000 penises and 9000 vaginas and shitting dick nipples?



My EYES!  What has been seen can not be unseen!!!


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I meant the Tamara I know is a tigress, cute avatar btw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol
It happens. My fursona was mistaken for a "Fox" even thought the face shape and the markings were waaaaaay off to be a fox.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> lol
> It happens. My fursona was mistaken for a "Fox" even thought the face shape and the markings were waaaaaay off to be a fox.


When you want to do anything, but don't know what it is.

You call it a fox.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> When you want to do anything, but don't know what it is.
> 
> You call it a fox.



That's just a retard's abridged way of saying "I am too lazy to ask so I am going to label it whatever the fuck I want because I am too stupid to ask a question on what is the species of your character. I don't care if I piss the person off by misslabeling it because if it is a fox, I am going to call it that derp depr derp masturbate".


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That's just a retard's abridged way of saying "I am too lazy to ask so I am going to label it whatever the fuck I want because I am too stupid to ask a question on what is the species of your character. I don't care if I piss the person off by *mislabeling* it because if it is a fox, I am going to call it that derp depr derp masturbate".



Well the second popular choice is a cat I think.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That's just a retard's abridged way of saying "I am too lazy to ask so I am going to label it whatever the fuck I want because I am too stupid to ask a question on what is the species of your character. I don't care if I piss the person off by misslabeling it because if it is a fox, I am going to call it that derp depr derp masturbate".



Agreed. Many numbnuts who mistook my character on furc as a skunk never bothered to click my character to read his description where it stated my characters species. (And yes, My fursona was taken from said furcadia character I created)


----------



## Bacu (Sep 24, 2009)

They're absolutely silly.

Though that's a bit hypocritical, since one of my favorite characters (Viral from Gurren-Lagann) is a cat-shark-human. :/


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 24, 2009)

Bacu said:


> They're absolutely silly.
> 
> Though that's a bit hypocritical, since one of my favorite characters (Viral from Gurren-Lagann) is a cat-shark-human. :/



They may be silly, but if everybody had a plain, single species sona, I think things would quickly become boring.


----------



## Nevarous (Sep 24, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> They may be silly, but if everybody had a plain, single species sona, I think things would quickly become boring.


 

Well, first they would use up any and all normal species, taking the stranger ones like "Blue Whale" or "Tree Frog" which would take a while...or there would just be a hell of a lot more canines.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 24, 2009)

Nevarous said:


> Well, first they would use up any and all normal species, taking the stranger ones like "Blue Whale" or "Tree Frog" which would take a while...or there would just be a hell of a lot more canines.



Already plenty of canids in the fandom. lol Maybe we should mix all the canines together to make a mix of.....something.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 24, 2009)

Well, hybrids are all right with me now, Before I was a bit sceptical about em, but now I see there a bit interesting ^^ Just don't mix like insects with canids though, cause thats just weird


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 24, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> Well, hybrids are all right with me now, Before I was a bit sceptical about em, but now I see there a bit interesting ^^ Just don't mix like insects with canids though, cause thats just weird


I think a mantis-wolf would be pretty rad.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 24, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I think a mantis-wolf would be pretty rad.


Would it like have razor arms or something? X3


----------



## Elephanther (Sep 24, 2009)

Surprise, surprise, my fursona's an elephant/leopard hybrid. A purple hybrid, nonetheless.

I guess I decided I didn't really NEED a justification. I took two things I loved and smooshed them together.

I suppose if I really needed a justification I guess one can always default to "Mad Scientist messing with DNA" and whatnot. *shrug*


----------



## Ratte (Sep 24, 2009)

Elephanther said:


> Surprise, surprise, my fursona's an elephant/leopard hybrid. A purple hybrid, nonetheless.
> 
> I guess I decided I didn't really NEED a justification. I took two things I loved and smooshed them together.
> 
> I suppose if I really needed a justification I guess one can always default to "Mad Scientist messing with DNA" and whatnot. *shrug*



I like you already.

Oh, Twin Cities; I live in MN too.  How interesting.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

Elephanther said:


> Surprise, surprise, my fursona's an elephant/leopard hybrid. A purple hybrid, nonetheless.
> 
> I guess I decided I didn't really NEED a justification. I took two things I loved and smooshed them together.
> 
> I suppose if I really needed a justification I guess one can always default to "Mad Scientist messing with DNA" and whatnot. *shrug*



That one night when Mr. Elephant and Ms. leopard were really drunk.....

-elefphantmaleleopardfemaleyiff.jpg-


----------



## Elephanther (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That one night when Mr. Elephant and Ms. leopard were really drunk.....
> 
> --



It's a wonder she survived the night...


----------



## Trigger (Sep 24, 2009)

Well, My 'sona is a Folf. I'm not sure if a fox and a wolf could successfully mate... foxes are closer related to cats and wolves are very closley related to dogs. I've heard of cats that have taken orphan puppies in and vice versa, but I'm not sure if they could have offspring... 

Meh, I doubt it.

: /


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

Elephanther said:


> It's a wonder she survived the night...



It could be revserse..

-insert semi racist comment here-


----------



## Trigger (Sep 24, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I think a mantis-wolf would be pretty rad.


 
FFF--- 

I'd like to see _that_ action~

*Goes to try and draw it*


----------



## Elephanther (Sep 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I like you already.
> 
> Oh, Twin Cities; I live in MN too.  How interesting.



:3 I'm a transplant. Originally from the west coast. Still getting used to the weather here... bracing for winter, which I'm SURE will hit like a ton of bricks sooner than I can anticipate. XD


----------



## Kittiara (Sep 24, 2009)

These are fantasy characters so I pretty much don't give a shit if you want to have fantasy genetics, too.

It allows for really cool hybrids to be made.  If we're going to be fans of walking, talking animals, I don't see the problem with letting them fuck each other and make cool babies.


----------



## Elephanther (Sep 24, 2009)

Well-said, Kittiara.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

Kittiara said:


> These are fantasy characters so I pretty much don't give a shit if you want to have fantasy genetics, too.
> 
> It allows for really cool hybrids to be made.  If we're going to be fans of walking, talking animals, I don't see the problem with letting them fuck each other and make cool babies.



Soo...what would a Male whale and a female lion's offspring would look like?

And it brings people back to what I said about human Races being analagous to Anthro species.


----------



## Nevarous (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Soo...what would a Male whale and a female lion's offspring would look like?
> 
> And it brings people back to what I said about human Races being analagous to Anthro species.


 

A lion with a whale tail or a lion style mermaid?

God knows, gene tampering leads to endless ideas.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

Nevarous said:


> A lion with a whale tail or a lion style mermaid?
> 
> God knows, gene tampering leads to endless ideas.



That's if the female survives the male's massive dick. Lol

A Lion-whale would be interesting to see drawn.


----------



## Nevarous (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That's if the female survives the male's massive dick. Lol
> 
> A Lion-whale would be interesting to see drawn.


 
Well, if an anthro mouse is near human size then it would stand to reason that an anthro whale would be only a little taller then a human.

So it wouldn't be impossible...

Also, I agree that a picture of that would be a great idea.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

Nevarous said:


> Well, if an anthro mouse is near human size then it would stand to reason that an anthro whale would be only a little taller then a human.
> 
> So it wouldn't be impossible...
> 
> Also, I agree that a picture of that would be a great idea.



But you know the fandom and their dicks. It has to be disporportionate to the point where it could be considered a concealed weapon.


----------



## Elephanther (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That's if the female survives the male's massive dick. Lol
> 
> A Lion-whale would be interesting to see drawn.



A terrible sketch for your viewing pleasure.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2833774/


----------



## Loken (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't mind them at all, if anything I applaud if you have a creatively designed character.  Though like a five or six species hybrid is a bit much.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

Elephanther said:


> A terrible sketch for your viewing pleasure.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2833774/


lol


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeddish said:


> x-posted from my journal
> 
> This one is about weird cross-species mixes for characters. I'm not talking like lion/tiger or something, but when a character is meant to be something like a wolf/cougar or something. Two species that could not possibly manage to reproduce with one another.
> 
> ...



Oh hai guess you havent been in the fandom long enough, heres a memo

"dont try to justify anything, wont work in this fandom"


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 24, 2009)

Skethyl said:


> But it's not like I made a koala bear/monkey/large mouth bass/tucan/dragon/wolf/feline/mermaid/tootsiepop/grizzly bear/orangutan/soul reaper/ninja/pirate/Chuck Norris herm with macro organs and the sharingan, as well as having them be a vizard and eaten the devil fruit. :3


 
How would you stop someone like that? @.@


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 24, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> How would you stop someone like that? @.@


Call for Goku?


----------



## Ratte (Sep 24, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> How would you stop someone like that? @.@



Ratteguhns.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Ratteguhns.


 
Ok they are now over powered, your using HAX lol XP



Crysix Corps said:


> Call for Goku?


 
Hmm is fucking over powered too so I guess he'd work quite nicely, he can blow up planets after all lmao XD


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 24, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Hmm is fucking over powered too so I guess he'd work quite nicely, he can blow up planets after all lmao XD


D= down side it might take at least 30-40 episodes for 15 minutes of that fight


----------



## Nevarous (Sep 24, 2009)

Like everything, hybrids/mixes are fine in moderation.

There's a point where you have gone too far, but I have seen very few go passed that point.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 24, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Ok they are now over powered, your using HAX lol XP



Awesomeness does that to people.


----------



## Elephanther (Sep 24, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> D= down side it might take at least 30-40 episodes for 15 minutes of that fight



LOL so true.


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 24, 2009)

lol


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 25, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Awesomeness does that to people.


 
oh crap then I must be Awesomeness x 3 ...Fffffff I tripple hax then D:


----------



## Asswings (Sep 25, 2009)

I fucking love hybrids.

And I'm not gonna go through all what my thparklesona is again.

Justification? She's a drug hallucination and doesn't actually exist. At all. And likes to sit on the fourth wall and paint her nails rainbow colours.


----------



## Ziff (Sep 25, 2009)

hybrids are cool :3


----------



## Tucuxi (Sep 25, 2009)

Hybrids can be adorable, but they can go overboard. 

Like this:

http://www.bkilxx.com/images/daffy-flower.gif


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 25, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> *bear/salmon*



I'm fuckin drawing this :V .


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 25, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I'm fuckin drawing this :V .



Do it.
DO IT NAOW!


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 25, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I used to but stopped.
> But with Hybrids, if you mixed a Maned wolf and a Coyote, it does necessarily create a new creature, it would be like interracial breeding with a Portugese-Hispanic person with a Caucasian male. Tommy has the "racial" traits of both his parents, which is a squirrel and a wolf. In the furry world, the different animals are more or less just races..with fur...and razor sharp canines....and stuff.


That's how I view hybrids. A squirrel furry and a wolf furry mate and they make a squirrel/wolf baby.
It needs no further justification.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 25, 2009)

Whats the difference between a half-breed and hybrid or a mix?


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 25, 2009)

I think creating insane "hybrids" is a cheap and dumb way to be "unique" and "original" 

1) if you want to be original, create your own creature and give it a specie name. not "omg it /looks/ like a bear tiger fish stork, call it something original.

2) most n00bs or teenyboppers create these, so not unique. and most of the time, they're not pretty either.


----------



## Nevarous (Sep 25, 2009)

Bah, I prefer to give my character's personallity to make them unique.

True I might make it a mix, a bat/wolf for one who has a sort of mix between wolf paws and bat wings.

Now while the species would be important, it would not overshadow the character. He/she could enjoy danging, drawing, might be a coward or have a deathly fear of insects...heck, if I felt like it I might make the bat half be vampire and have him/her a phobia of blood! Se, the species is part of teh character, but it is not so much so that it rules out his/her personal views on the world.

Now that is character creation!

Er...didn't mean to get rant-ish or preachy, that just happens some times when I think too much about a topic.


----------



## russetwolf13 (Sep 26, 2009)

I suddenly feel the urge to make a fiddler crab/killer whale.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 1, 2009)

Ah, I remember the bygone days of Beast Wars. Remember the Transmetal Fuzors? Silverbolt the wolf/eagle, Sky Shadow the lizard/dragonfly, Torca the orca/elephant, and even the one with a face only a mother could love, Injector the lion fish/hornet. Those guys were awesome.

Other mixes include hammerhead shark/hawk, bull/bat, baboon/tiger, alligator/turtle, scorpion/cobra and tiger/falcon.

But yeah, back on topic, Hybrids and mixes rock, because if we kept with making stuff that is only biologically possible, we'd get bored of them as quick as the multitude of canines. Besides, they're mixes of humans already, so what's the big deal?

Also, the person that mentioned the wolf/deer mix? Jager is an awesome suit, hands down.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 2, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> How would you stop someone like that? @.@



Create a Mary Sue Slayer.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm a Pandragon
Parents: Dad *is* an Anthro Panda, Mom *was* an Anthro Dragoness


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 4, 2009)

It's harder to take them seriously.. both hybrids and those with twenty different fursonas.. because the people are treating it like some fantasy role playing game where if you get tired of a class you can pick a different one. I'm more of the mindset that every person can have an animal they're psychically linked to.. but it has to be an animal that actually exists. If you look hard enough, there 'will' be a species that carries all the traits that you claim are too difficult to find without playing God with imaginary genetics.


----------



## Tremaine (Oct 4, 2009)

*wiggles fingers* Magic!

Though seriously, any hybrids that result in my characters' world are usually infertile. Magic is a very rare and subtle thing and must be used just right by someone knowledgeable in the art to create a hybrid that is _not_ infertile. It certainly makes for a night to remember, if anything. 

I go with this so you still have mostly differentiated species. If one species _could_ successfully reproduce with any other species with fertile offspring, any major differentiation would be wiped out after several generations. The infertile offspring except by rare magic solves that problem nicely.


----------



## Muchi (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm the daughter of The Owl and the Pussycat?

I don't know, I don't really take my fursona seriously enough to bother trying to justify it. I was going to be an owl but I couldn't draw them, so I added cat bits and called it a gryphon. I then decided extra wings and a horn would kick ass, but then it wasn't a real gryphon, so I called it a griobhan. There were 27+ spellings of gryphon already and I didn't like them :}

I don't really care what someone decides on as a fursona or how they chose it. I know there are some people out there who use the chosen species to express themselves... If that were the case with me, it would probably mean that my art influences my life. Which is accurate in itself. It also says I'm a pain in the ass. Go figure.


----------



## Fat_Deimos (Oct 4, 2009)

*A chicken, dragon, lion, and baboon mix.*

Then I'm all set.


----------



## darkfox118 (Oct 5, 2009)

I try not to think about the corss breed things.. if you can imagine it.. draw it.

there is a guy on FA that is a deer dolphin mix tho. He seems like he has lots of great ideas but.. his fursona makes my brain turn to pudding and run out of my ears.

Which one was the mother?! 

how did THAT mating cycle occur?? 

all in all.. I can't say anything.. my fursona's fur is not that of a typical foxes.. and I have no explanation as to why this is the case.. its just something I like. 

so I dont give people a hard time if they come up with something strange like a watermelon/chicken-biscuit/wolf hybrid.. so long as they like it..


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Oct 6, 2009)

Seeing hybrids doesn't quite bother me. But it gets really questionable at times. Like, "why would they make a mix of a dragon and a wolf? a wolf is fine as it is.", stuff like that.

I like to stay in one specie, but sometimes I wonder if I'm drawing a dragon or a winged-dinosaur.


----------



## pwnt2j (Oct 7, 2009)

I see a bunch a' folks don't like the idea...
I'm part of the problem
WHY? cause I made a racoon-wolk mix
Lol, there's so much serious here
I don't take this whole thing serious enough to care... so... without further ado
I shall drop a bomb on you
a wolf/raccon
note the small snout and the attempt to make a dark patteren about the eyes
and then, note the apparent sonic the hedgehog quills
http://fc01.deviantart.com/fs25/f/2008/144/1/a/Super_C_D_by_PWNT2J.png


----------



## SkieFire (Oct 7, 2009)

Cross-breeds dont necessarily have to be because of breeding.

My 'main' is a Dragon, but he can take other forms. He likes his dragon form enough that even when he uses something else, he always keeps certain attributes and mixes them logically into the other species. And it gives me a great excuse to go wild with mixes


----------



## Vio (Oct 7, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2810526

I try to make all my characters make sense, especially my fursona. Externally, she may resemble that of a fennec (besides the wings), but internally, I made sure that she was almost entirely birdlike. I'm quite pleased with the result, and if anyone wants to say otherwise, that she DOESNT make sense, or 'hybridz r stoopid and so is she' I'm open for an argument. 

I don't expect everyone to even understand all of those outlandish bird terms on that picture, anyway.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 7, 2009)

Normally I find them annoying though there are a few of them at actually look pretty cool


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 9, 2009)

All I can say is:

Compsite creature Vs. Hybrid.

Dragons, Gryphons,Kirins, Unicorns, Chimeras, Demons, manticores, harpies,Pagasuses, Sphinxes, etc are considered to be composite creatures. They may have different parts of certain animals, but they are completely different creatures in their own right. You wouldn't call a dragon a Bat/Lizard/Bird hybrid, now would you?

Hybrids are two breeds of animals that creates an offspring to be the "Best of both Worlds", such as a Fox/Wolf, Wolf/Coyote, or a Dog/Wolf. They are not New creatures on their won, but the best of both due to genetic traits.


----------



## Paradoxy (Oct 10, 2009)

My (twin) characters are hybrids... but that's 'cuz I wanted 'em to be to definately not be natural beasties. They're cybernetic fusions, artificial creatures, so I didn't see the need to make 'em follow any sortta evolutionary sense. 


So, I guess I'm one of the worst offenders here, eh? <^..^>;;


----------



## Adalia (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't mind hybrids myself been thinking of another character or two myself.


----------



## BlackDiablos (Oct 10, 2009)

Would a Mythos creature count as hybrid? :V I tend to afix my lion fursona with Horns, or just make something out of me arse. 

As long as it isn't Zombie-Samurai-Robot-Cthulhu-Monkey-Tentacle Monster of Horribly arousing Rape-Horse with a hint of Cat  or something as equally obscure I'm fine with it.


----------



## FlamedramonX20 (Oct 12, 2009)

I think hybrid fursonae are more unique and original, as my mate and I changed our fursonas from an angelic Flamedramon and blue tiger cub into reptile-insect/arachnid-mammal hybrids.


----------



## Kingman (Oct 12, 2009)

Um...different races of human can breed together, so let's just say the human in us is the almighty bridge gap in it all.


----------



## ~Myst~ (Oct 14, 2009)

I like hybrids,

I chose to be a hybrid because I wanted to stand out a bit more fursona wise instead of just saying "oh, i'm just another fox, big deal."


----------



## darkfox118 (Oct 14, 2009)

my fursona is a fox.. but hes unique.. (I'm... unqiue?)

I can't get the fur right in my commissions though. 

its a deep red under-fur with black top fur.. so.. yea.. I guess thats hard to draw.

as to why its that way. .I have no idea.. but I dont consider that a "sparkle" or a hybrid.. its just me. heh.


----------



## Hiro-chimera (Oct 15, 2009)

Would mine be possibly considered it's own species? :3


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 15, 2009)

I sometimes wanna shoot myself when I see these wonderful ideas these people come up with.

Like a Butterfly/Wolf combo or Wolf/sherbert/ice cream combo.


----------



## Njefnalefke (Oct 15, 2009)

Some are cool, and some are plain retarded.  Mine are always up for judgment.


----------



## Tony (Oct 15, 2009)

Personally, persons who make hybrids or mixes appearences don't bother me. It actually adds a more unique trait to fursonas. As long as it does not get that excessive, @Butterfly/Wolf combo or Wolf/sherbert/ice cream combo.


----------



## Takeshi (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok, here's a thought I've had for a long time.

Suppose in a world inhabited by furries where such ludicrous crossbreeding is possible, what kind of ratio of hybrids to purebreds would it have? Take real life for example, altho you can easily find whiteys all over the place, you'll be hard pressed to find a completely "black" person in the same manner. And in a furry world there'd be a _lot_ more variety than just colour, and a lot of those to boot.

As far as my opinion on hybrids go, it really depends on the individual. Realistic hybrids (ie. ones that might even appear in real life) are always fine in my books, but the farther the two parents are genus-wise, the sillier it gets. Cross a zebra with a horse? Ok. Cross a hyena with a lion? Works I guess. Cross an orca and a squirrel? GTFO.


----------



## Jelethorim (Oct 16, 2009)

So, let me get this right...

The walking, the talking, and the sentient animal isn't the hard part here?

I've always found the MST3k Matra to be helpful.


----------



## Neek0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Im a wolf/lynx mix. As I was envisioning my 'creation' I was going by traits as well as weather or not my animal was possible. I came to assume that if animals mated cross species wolves and lynx's *could* create well me. Things like a mouse/elephant hybrid I cant understand though, thats just -too- much of an imagination stretch.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 16, 2009)

Eh, people can be whatever the hell they want to be, because this is the effing FURRY FANDOM. Like Jelly said, they're already walking, talking and sentient, what's the stretch of crossing a lion fish with a hornet? Artistic license FTW


----------



## Luukra (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a canine/vulpine hybrid and I do not feel the need to justify it in any way. 
Those two cannot produce offspring, but only a few people know that.
Therefore canine/vulpine hybrids are widely accepted.


----------



## darkfox118 (Oct 16, 2009)

yea I was actually gonna ask that.. 

not compatible eh?

probably a good thing.. we'd have packs of small reddish wolves roaming the countryside eating peoples farm animals.. and.. children.. :lol:


----------



## Glacierwulf (Oct 16, 2009)

My character's a hybrid/mix/whatever. It's a canine, dragon thing with hooves. Why make such a thing? Because I wanted a canine/dragon thing to make a suit of and I though hooves would be pretty cool. As I think about it most of my characters of mixes of various animals. *shrugs* Furry is fantasy based, why should i have to explain my critter to talking fox?


----------



## Aprice (Oct 17, 2009)

I created a bird/fox character out of a dare on an art board. She's my only hybrid, and her name is Abomination for obvious reasons. <3


----------



## Pyridene (Oct 17, 2009)

I actually like looking at hybrids because if they're done well sometimes they can be really awesome. But there are also some that are mind burning so I guess it depends.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 17, 2009)

Aren't all furries hybrids between humans and some other animal? 

Well, except me. I'm just a magpie =3


----------



## Takoto (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't mind them.
A character or a Fursona is something one makes up, whether it could exist or not. Therefore one is free to make it as improbably as possible.


----------



## darkfox118 (Oct 20, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Aren't all furries hybrids between humans and some other animal?
> 
> Well, except me. I'm just a magpie =3


 
well.. I guess so..

although my fursona has a feral form he prefers for liesure time. 

this actually just kind of occured to me lol.


----------



## Cronus616 (Oct 20, 2009)

Takoto said:


> I don't mind them.
> A character or a Fursona is something one makes up, whether it could exist or not. Therefore one is free to make it as improbably as possible.



But honestly, most people are just ridiculous with it.

Personally, I don't like it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 20, 2009)

Hybrids are more bullshit followen by the furry fetishness.


----------



## JMAA (Oct 20, 2009)

Luukra said:


> I have a canine/vulpine hybrid and I do not feel the need to justify it in any way.
> Those two cannot produce offspring, but only a few people know that.
> Therefore canine/vulpine hybrids are widely accepted.


In my world (deep in the depths of my imagination, called Earth Belluda by some reason), I thought that every "human" (or furry) would have an additional cromosome, to produce offspring, because they come from different animals' evolutions. There are humans too, but I would call them "superhumans", plus they're a rare race.
Hybrids are, in conclusion, fine for me, as long as they make sense.


----------



## RedHeron (Oct 20, 2009)

My character's a phoenix-fox-cat, because those are the phases I went through in my life, in reverse chronological order. I'm not trying to make something realistic, because I don't have to. I like fantasy based things, and so my furry character being an impossible hybrid kind of suits me. *shrug*


----------



## Telnac (Oct 20, 2009)

My character's from a sci-fi universe (22nd century) where there are no natural dragons.  The fact that he's an android is the only reason he CAN be a dragon!


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 21, 2009)

well me and this one girl im seeing was thinking what if our fursonas had a child what would it look like and what would it be called im well a corgi and she is a red panda


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Oct 21, 2009)

As long as they don't go all out and over excessive about it why should it bother anyone?  But I will admit, being a part elf part mermaid part zombie part werewolf part fox part cat part human IS a little...  Um...  No.  I'm a cow with fox traits only so I can eat meat.


----------



## Dayanx (Oct 22, 2009)

this whole chimera thing is starting to remind me of my pokemons =3


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

hmm i shall call the hybrid a red corganda


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 25, 2009)

You justify it by that you relate to two (or more) animals in equal amounts. It doesnt have to make sense on a reproductive level.


----------



## Cute_Cupcake1 (Aug 2, 2018)

I have a question about hybrids, can it be an animal that's mixed with a monster? I been thinking of making a wolf monster hybrid but I would like pointers on if this is aloud in the fury fandom? Has it already been done? If so, who do I need to talk too so this can happen for me? Please help me if you don't mind.....


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 2, 2018)

Anything is improved with the addition of skunk.


----------



## KyryK (Aug 2, 2018)

I think this is one of the most powerful acts of necromancy i've ever seen.

@Cute_Cupcake1 Pretty much any mix of species is allowed in the fandom, the only limit is your creativity. Yes, it's likely already been done. As for who to talk to, you can commission a ref from pretty much any working artist. I'm sure there are more than enough people out there who would love to help bring your ideas to life.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Aug 2, 2018)

Closing this due to a...wow...nearly 9 year necro.


----------

